# Morse Runner



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Another thread asked "Is morse still alive?" Try this!!!
Probably as close to an old 500 kc/s simulation anyone can find.
Stick in your favourite ship's call sign, set speed to your taste then tick all the boxes and with speaker on, click "run" then F1
nb This is an ingenious amateur cw contest (test) simulator. 599 is QRK. QSA and quality of signal
To continue you must get the callsign and his qso number into the empty receive boxes then answer by pressing enter
or query the qso from the F button menu on the screen. 
It takes a bit getting used to!! 

http://morse-runner.software.informer.com/


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Morse is alive and well.... the download here http://www.qsl.net/ik0ygj/enu/index.html on 'Zen and the Art' is quite 'interesting'...


----------



## Jack Lynch (Apr 12, 2006)

Interesting site on Google. Go to Jay Lenno Morse code v Texting(Frogger)


----------



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

just entered 500 kcs on google and came across you tube of The last night of coast stations in uk. Was pleasantly surprised that after nearly 40 years away my morse was not that bad, however kept hearing 73 transmitted (dah dah dit dit dit dit dit dit dah dah ) and can not for the life of me remember it's significance. At the risk of appearing a complete plonker - HELP


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

I linked morse-runner in the hope that someone else might give it a whirl.
Frankly the program in my opinion is ingenious and am still wondering how the software handles it
73 is an amateur exchange meaning best regards.
88 used a lot by French amateurs!!! Love and kisses.
And if you're really lucky you might get 88 QRO!!
The postage address in the old days for QSL cards for Russian radio amateurs was
PO Box 88 Moscow.


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

R651400 said:


> Another thread asked "Is morse still alive?" Try this!!!
> Probably as close to an old 500 kc/s simulation anyone can find.
> Stick in your favourite ship's call sign, set speed to your taste then tick all the boxes and with speaker on, click "run" then F1
> nb This is an ingenious amateur cw contest (test) simulator. 599 is QRK. QSA and quality of signal
> ...


Hi, I'm still trying to figure this out - any more simple steps to assist an old timer would be appreciated.

Bob


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Robert M Hughes said:


> Hi, I'm still trying to figure this out - any more simple steps to assist an old timer would be appreciated.
> Bob


Hi Bob,
Tell me where you find it confusing and I'll try to help. 
I hope you appreciate it simulates an amateur cw contest but the cacophony that first comes thru does resemble 500 kc/s in the old days!.


----------



## Robert M Hughes (Oct 16, 2010)

R651400 said:


> Hi Bob,
> Tell me where you find it confusing and I'll try to help.
> I hope you appreciate it simulates an amateur cw contest but the cacophony that first comes thru does resemble 500 kc/s in the old days!.


Thanks I fear I may be beyond hope - I cant figure out how u establish contact with another station Ill have another look at the instructions - so please dont bother too much altho much appreciate yr response.

Best wishes 
Bob


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Nil desperandum Bob, have pm'd you with a more comprehensive lead thru..


----------

